# TELF TESOL Class in Italy



## Aussie34 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi 

I was thinking of enrolling in a TELF TESOL Certification Course 
I have an Bachelor of Laws and have practiced as a lawyer for the last three years, but am looking for a new and exciting challenge! I will be getting my Italian passport next week. 

Does anyone have experience with these types of courses? Any tips? Advice? How many of these jobs are going around once you qualify? How much would accommodation and living expenses cost me in Florence? 



Thanks in advance for your help! 

Aus.


----------



## dio62 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Teaching in calabria*

Hi there, I myself worked as a teacher in Reggio Calabria 
To start with you'll need a TEFL certificate which can be done in 3 to 6 months. I've obtain mine in London and paid £350.
Although a course is a good idea alot of the private schools depend more on you been able to converse with the students in a clear and consise manner rather than be a master of the language. As far as looking for work goes just choose the area you like and send emails to all the schools in the area, you will find these on the internet and also try looking for local newspaper of the region where they will advertise.
If you want to go the whole hog you can set up as a private teacher, the Italians are very keen to learn English and for many is a good escape from Calabria for them as many work on the ships and English is essential in order to rise up the ranks.
Working self employed is not cheap and the basic cost of your stamp and someone to do the book work will be about €400.00 a month but well worth it as students expect to pay up to €15.00 per hour for private tuition.

if you are moving to an area where there are not many English speaking teachers also think about doing group sessions and English speaking meetings(in a bar) as this will help you integrate into the community as well as earn a living.

As for other jobs, try local estate agents or larger companies as they often need people to speak to the English speaking clients and may offer you a job or commision. 
Muy email is : [

I hope the bove it'll help you, hope to see you arond in calabria, I'm based on the jonian coast about 30 miles from Reggio Calabria.


----------



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

See previous posts,but here's a few pointers:

TEFL courses are the favourite means by which the of hundreds of people who want to tour the world attempt to finance their expeditions.For this reason hours are long,remuneration is poor,contracts are short,and if you don't like it there's always someone to take your place.

Many outfits advertise courses that are useless in terms of your potential employability as a TEFL teacher,but they con people who think 'well English is my first language so I can teach it',if it's that easy why do you have to study for 3 years minimum to teach it in England?

Having said all that if you're determined,go for a CELTA course,don't know if they do them in Aus.

Remember,here in little old Europe we're in the middle of a recession,there ain't a whole load of jobs around for anyone,and none Italians aren't going to be top of the pile.

If all this sounds a tad negative , I'm sorry, but I really believe I'm trying to be realistic.

Research as much as you can,don't be taken in by all the rubbish claims of the 'TEFL Colleges' and I wish you all the best. Be Lucky.


----------

